# Sims 2 Error Message "Unable to locate required file or required file is corrupt"



## dhuck20 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sims 2 Error Message "Unable to locate required file or required file is corrupt"*

File that it's talking about:

C:\Windows\system32\AutoRunGUI.DLL

I've read it can't be fixed, but I really wanted to ask you guys to make sure.

:4-dontkno


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Sims 2 Error Message "Unable to locate required file or required file is corrupt"*

hello and welcome to TSF
try to browse to the Sims 2 DVD and run setup.exe (or install.exe) manually and the game installation setup should start


----------

